# How to enable/install a GUI mode CentOS?



## briangohtesting

I'm a CentOS newbie and I'm wondering if anyone can advise me how can I enable/install a GUI mode CentOS? At the moment, I just can access to command line based OS. If I press on ctrl + alt + F1, F2, F3, F4 etc, it will not change to GUI mode? Anything that I have missed out during installation?


----------



## wmorri

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I might start by trying this command at the prompt.


Code:


startx

That should start the X Windows server. If it doesn't please list the error(s) that you are getting.

Cheers!


----------



## Rome5

You shouldn't need to install a desktop since Gnome is included with CentOS. Whether gnome is the problem is unclear.

1. When you boot CentOS, are you taken to a login screen or dropped directly into a shell prompt? 

2. Have you installed any drivers for your video card and exactly what video card are you using?

3. IF you're taken directly to a prompt, go ahead and login and then run the following:


Code:


# [color=red]startx[/color]

Please post any errors your receive.

#EDIT: yeah, what wmorri said :grin:


----------



## briangohtesting

Hi Wmorri, Rome5, thanks for your advice. Yes, after booting up, it goes directly to shell prompt. I didn't install any video driver as I'm using generic onboard video. If I type startx, GUI screen will flash for 1 sec then back to command line and prompted with message below:-

************
x windwos system version 6.02
Release date: 9 Feb 2005
x protocal version 11, revision 0, release 6.0.2
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-42.ELsmp i686 [ELF]
Current Operating System: Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.9-42.ELsmp #SMP Sat Aug 12 09:39:11 CDT 2006 i686
Build date: 22 Aug 2006
Build host: build-i386


Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present
OS Kernel: Linux version 2.6.9-42.ELsmp ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.6 20060404 (Red Hat 3.4.5-3)) #1 SMP Sat Aug 12 09:39:11 CDT 2006 markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting, (**) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) Not Implementd, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file:"/var/log/Xorg.o.log", Time: Wed Mar 11 12:54:43 2009
(==) using config file:"/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Waiting for X server to shut down
*********************

Sounds like something is missing here but I'm not too sure how to determine if it's video driver issue.


----------



## Rome5

Not exactly sure where the trouble's coming from, so if you would run a few more commands and post the output from them, that will help narrow it down.



Code:


# [color=red]lspci[/color]   [i]begins with a lowercase L[/i]

# [color=red]cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log[/color]

# [color=red]cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf[/color]

The output of all three will end up being pretty lengthy, so if you would either use the 'code' tags when posting or simply paste the contects to a file and upload the file; otherwise it'll end up being a mess.


----------



## briangohtesting

Here are the 3 output. 



Code:


[B]# lspci[/B]
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1(rev 01)
00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH/GHM (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 6(rev 01)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI  #1 (rev01)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI  #2 (rev01)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI  #3 (rev01)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB EHCI Controller (rev01)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller (rev 01)
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82572E1 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 06)
07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreame BMC5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 110
08:02.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)




Code:


[B]# cat /var/log/Xorg.log[/B]
X Window System Version 6.8.2
Release Date: 9 February 2005
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-42.ELsmp i686 [ELF] 
Current Operating System: Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.9-42.ELsmp #1 SMP Sat Aug 12 09:39:11 CDT 2006 i686
Build Date: 22 August 2006
Build Host: build-i386
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
OS Kernel: Linux version 2.6.9-42.ELsmp ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.4.6 20060404 (Red Hat 3.4.6-3)) #1 SMP Sat Aug 12 09:39:11 CDT 2006 
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 11 14:32:58 2009
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100"
(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "yes"
(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2
	X.Org Video Driver: 0.7
	X.Org XInput driver : 0.4
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.2
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a
(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4
(II) Loading font Bitmap
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2778 card 103c,3206 rev 81 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2779 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 00:1c:5: chip 8086,27e2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81
(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 103c,3206 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 103c,3206 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 103c,3206 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 103c,3206 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 103c,3206 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 103c,3206 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 103c,3206 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00
(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 8086,10b9 card 103c,704a rev 06 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 07:00:0: chip 14e4,1659 card 103c,3260 rev 11 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 08:02:0: chip 1002,515e card 103c,103c rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,8), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 1 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,7,7), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)
(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,8,8), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 8 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 8 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 8 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI:*(8:2:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x515e) rev 2, Mem @ 0xe8000000/27, 0xfebf0000/16, I/O @ 0xe000/8, BIOS @ 0xfebc0000/17
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xfe8ff800 - 0xfe8ffbff (0x400) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfe8ffc00 - 0xfe8fffff (0x400) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfebc0000 - 0xfebdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000c880 - 0x0000c89f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0xfe8ff800 - 0xfe8ffbff (0x400) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfe8ffc00 - 0xfe8fffff (0x400) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfebc0000 - 0xfebdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000c880 - 0x0000c89f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe8ff800 - 0xfe8ffbff (0x400) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe8ffc00 - 0xfe8fffff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfebc0000 - 0xfebdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000c880 - 0x0000c89f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a
(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.0.2
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "type1"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a
(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4
(II) Loading font Type1
(II) Loading font CID
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
(II) Loading sub module "drm"
(II) LoadModule: "drm"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a
(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "ati"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o
(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 6.5.6
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4
(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga
(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:
	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),
	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),
	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)
(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),
	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),
	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),
	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,
	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,
	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,
	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,
	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),
	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),
	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),
	ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL D1100 (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon Mobility M300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),
	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7200 (R423) UQ (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UR (PCIE),
	ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) UT (PCIE),
	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE)
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 08:02:0
(II) ATI:  Candidate "Device" section "Videocard0".
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset ATI ES1000 515E (PCI) found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe8ff800 - 0xfe8ffbff (0x400) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe8ffc00 - 0xfe8fffff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfebc0000 - 0xfebdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000c880 - 0x0000c89f (0x20) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)
(II) Loading sub module "radeon"
(II) LoadModule: "radeon"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o
(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 4.0.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[1] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[2] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe8ff800 - 0xfe8ffbff (0x400) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe8ffc00 - 0xfe8fffff (0x400) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfebc0000 - 0xfebdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000c880 - 0x0000c89f (0x20) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)
	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xfebf0000
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000
(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 8 card 2 func 0
(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16
(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)
(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565
(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10
(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI ES1000 515E (PCI)" (ChipID = 0x515e)
(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe8000000
(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xfebc0000
(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 16384 kByte (64 bit SDR SDRAM)
(II) RADEON(0): PCI card detected
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a
(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a
(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.
(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected
(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.
(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.
(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 1
(II) RADEON(0): EDID data from the display on port 1 ----------------------
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: DEL  Model: a023  Serial#: 877540947
(II) RADEON(0): Year: 2006  Week: 51
(II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) RADEON(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V
(II) RADEON(0): Sync:  Separate
(II) RADEON(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27
(II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) RADEON(0): Default color space is primary color space
(II) RADEON(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) RADEON(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.292 greenY: 0.610
(II) RADEON(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.069   whiteX: 0.312 ******: 0.328
(II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): [email protected]
(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) RADEON(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  338 x 270 mm
(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0
(II) RADEON(0): Serial No: 641806CO4N6S
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor name: DELL E177FP
(II) RADEON(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): 
(II) RADEON(0): Primary:
 Monitor   -- CRT
 Connector -- VGA
 DAC Type  -- Primary
 TMDS Type -- NONE
 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC
(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:
 Monitor   -- NONE
 Connector -- None
 DAC Type  -- Unknown
 TMDS Type -- NONE
 DDC Type  -- NONE
(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=20000
(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled
(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.00-60.00 kHz
(II) RADEON(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 220.00 MHz
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) RADEON(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (width too large for virtual size)
(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 832)
(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0): *Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync
(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)
(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync
(**) RADEON(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm
(WW) RADEON(0): Probed monitor is 340x270 mm, using Displaysize 310x230 mm
(**) RADEON(0): DPI set to (65, 66)
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a
(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7
(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"
(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"
(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a
(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2
(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled
(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities
	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] 0	0	0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[1] 0	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)
	[3] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[4] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[7] -1	0	0xfeaf0000 - 0xfeafffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[8] -1	0	0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[9] -1	0	0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0xfe8ff800 - 0xfe8ffbff (0x400) MX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0xfe8ffc00 - 0xfe8fffff (0x400) MX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0xfebc0000 - 0xfebdffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0xfebf0000 - 0xfebfffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)
	[14] -1	0	0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)
	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)
	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)
	[18] 0	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000c080 - 0x0000c087 (0x8) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c403 (0x4) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000c480 - 0x0000c487 (0x8) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000c880 - 0x0000c89f (0x20) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[31] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)
	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)
	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)
(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x1000000)
(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled
(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not supported on Radeon RN50/ES1000 cards
(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (832,8191)
(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,600) to (832,602)
(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 832 x 7589
(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled
(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
	Screen to screen bit blits
	Solid filled rectangles
	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion
	Solid Lines
	Dashed Lines
	Scanline Image Writes
	Offscreen Pixmaps
	Setting up tile and stipple cache:
		32 128x128 slots
		28 256x256 slots
		13 512x512 slots
(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled
(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled
(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 602)
(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 832 x 7579
(**) Option "dpms"
(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled
(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded




Code:


[B]# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf[/B]
# XFree86 4 configuration created by pyxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Default Layout"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"

# RgbPath is the location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the 
# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally
# no need to change the default.
# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (they are concatenated together)
# By default, Red Hat 6.0 and later now use a font server independent of
# the X server to render fonts.
	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
	FontPath     "unix/:7100"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "fbdevhw"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "type1"
	Load  "dri"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option	    "AllowMouseOpenFail" "yes"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))
#	Option	"Xleds"		"1 2 3"
# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.
#	Option	"XkbDisable"
# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the
# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.
# keyboard, you will probably want to use:
#	Option	"XkbModel"	"pc102"
# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:
#	Option	"XkbModel"	"microsoft"
#
# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.
# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:
#	Option	"XkbLayout"	"de"
# or:
#	Option	"XkbLayout"	"de"
#	Option	"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"
#
# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and
# control keys, use:
#	Option	"XkbOptions"	"ctrl:swapcaps"
# Or if you just want both to be control, use:
#	Option	"XkbOptions"	"ctrl:nocaps"
#
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option	    "XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option	    "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
	Option	    "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "hp f50"
	DisplaySize  310	230
	HorizSync    31.0 - 60.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "dpms"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Videocard0"
	Driver      "ati"
	VendorName  "Videocard vendor"
	BoardName   "ATI ES1000"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Videocard0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth     16
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
		Modes    "800x600" "640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Group        0
	Mode         0666
EndSection


----------



## bamgrove

HI ! Am also faing the same probelm. i.e can you please share the solution


----------

